# Looking for Albi Bulbeck



## K Handley (Jan 26, 2008)

Does anyone know how I can contact the above Albi Bulbeck? I have a guy who wants to get in touch with him, a Mr Joseph Rodrigues, who lives in Rotterdam and number 0031 10 4818978.

Can anyone help please, or contact me Keith Handley with information.


----------



## skiboo (Jul 30, 2011)

*alby*

last I heard alby was on one of the channel island ships I know he lives in wells next the sea I think he is married to a lady called jenny rgds skiboo Robert w angus


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

Is his name Albert.?


----------



## granty (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi
He was working for Faversham shipping last time I saw him end of last year
Cheers
Granty


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

I contacted Faversham Shipping, they made contact with Albi who asked for the details. They have now been passed to Faversham Shipping.
Len.


----------

